# Team DiYMA July 17th Baltimore show



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

July 17th for an SQ only 2X show. Hope to see a bunch of you out there!!!

Event Schedule


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh man. Wife would kill me. :lol:

You coming to the SYR show in Sept?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Probably not, I start my travel for work in late Aug thru Sept. Usually on the road 2-3 days a week for about 3-4 weeks that time of year.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

howard 
if i dont make this show i will officially retire lol....

my goal is this as well as the following weekend...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I was planning on going to this show, but i just learned about the one in pottstown for 12volt daves, maybe i should go to both :O fun times  tehe. i'm finily starting my false floor this weekend so my car will be furhter towrds its "complete" stage. and i'm changing my mid's, should do better if i compete this time


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

eviling said:


> I was planning on going to this show, but i just learned about the one in pottstown for 12volt daves, maybe i should go to both :O fun times  tehe. i'm finily starting my false floor this weekend so my car will be furhter towrds its "complete" stage. and i'm changing my mid's, should do better if i compete this time


It is not in Pottstown it is in Pottsville


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

joemk69 said:


> It is not in Pottstown it is in Pottsville


I got that ALOT when I was working up there :laugh:

Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chef bring the ear plugs....Rustbucketracer will be there fo'sho.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> chef bring the ear plugs....Rustbucketracer will be there fo'sho.


Sounds better with ear plugs?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

joemk69 said:


> It is not in Pottstown it is in Pottsville


yeah i mix those up almost 100% of the time. nto that i don't understand where they both are, just frequent one more than the other. :blush: but i will be at both shows, the MD show, and the "pottsville" show  perhaps might even have my new mids by than  got some new nifty ampstoo but i doubt i'll install them any time soon, no real need yet. but that'll be coming as well :laugh:

edit : anyone noticing the backdoor rape we've been taking on our rep power latley? i was at 800 at one point...now 32? wth


----------



## King (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll have to come check this out.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Wont be at ths event. Sorry guys. I've had other plans for a few months. Have fun guys


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> Wont be at ths event. Sorry guys. I've had other plans for a few months. Have fun guys


:disappointed::icon_bs::thumbsdown:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I know of another member that wanted to join team DIYMA,... who's arm ya gots to twist round here?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

req said:


> Wont be at ths event. Sorry guys. I've had other plans for a few months. Have fun guys


+10 points for Sheri! lolz. you can borrow the Skyon I'll enter the vdubb for ya.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

link on meca page to event no worky.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> link on meca page to event no worky.


way to go dude, u broke it!
no team DIYMA for you!!!:bash:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Mic, we talked about this already...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

req said:


> Mic, we talked about this already...


Mic's memory went to pooh.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

And now we have our obligatory "pooh" comment...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im poohing right now...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

req said:


> Wont be at ths event. Sorry guys. I've had other plans for a few months. Have fun guys


perhaps the one in pottsvile the following sunday :surprised:


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> I know of another member that wanted to join team DIYMA,... who's arm ya gots to twist round here?




Membership is by invitation only. Just make sure we like you (and Sherri) lol...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Velozity said:


> Membership is by invitation only. Just make sure we like you (and Sherri) lol...


Brian gives good head if that helps? :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ mike, quick q: you going to make it to the vinny? OT...


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Brian gives good head if that helps? :laugh:


Won't help me but I'm sure we can find someone for the glory hole...:laugh:




bikinpunk said:


> ^ mike, quick q: you going to make it to the vinny? OT...


Alas, I fail. No, the system is in summer shutdown mode. Will resurface late August.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Velozity said:


> Alas, I fail. No, the system is in summer shutdown mode. Will resurface late August.


THAT SUCKS!!!!! I was really looking forward to kicking your ASS!!!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Velozity said:


> Won't help me but I'm sure we can find someone for the glory hole...:laugh:


Nice to see someone else with the Aura MR's. Ran them in my early days, and now I'm back to them.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chefhow said:


> THAT SUCKS!!!!! I was really looking forward to kicking your ASS!!!


let the trashtalk begin!

Mike, what gear are you running now?


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

chefhow said:


> THAT SUCKS!!!!! I was really looking forward to kicking your ASS!!!




HAHA! That will have to wait!! 
Mike = 1
Howard = 0






BowDown said:


> Nice to see someone else with the Aura MR's. Ran them in my early days, and now I'm back to them.


Yeah mang, they've been in my system for every show since last spring ('10). Still debating, but will probably be upgraded in the near future . I'm reluctant because i've been scoring well with them...


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> let the trashtalk begin!
> 
> Mike, what gear are you running now?




Same as at Finals with the exception of adding the DSP6.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chefhow said:


> THAT SUCKS!!!!! I was really looking forward to kicking your ASS!!!


I dunno.... your both big dudes... would be a nice fight tho


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> I dunno.... your both big dudes... would be a nice fight tho


I'll take winner. :laugh:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> I'll take winner. :laugh:


And I will make you my ***** :whip:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah.... chef would mop the kitchen with bowdown fosho'


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol. That was the humor. Guess you'd have to meet me in person to know.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> yeah.... chef would mop the kitchen with *bowdown *fosho'


now we know why that's his s/n.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Lol. That was the humor. Guess you'd have to meat me in person to know.


I'd meat ya.... 










J/K!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well then.

you _killers_ have fun. ill be installing the mosconis


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> I'd meat ya....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you're kidding.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

doesn't look like any of the cars i listned to down their last time will be their aside from the guy running it, but i didnt even hear his car last time :\ might be slim pickings it seems? I know josh is going though.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

sheri will be there in her sentra again.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

yes i will be there....with a change to the front stage, sounds more "dynamic" i think was the word howard lol

as for cars that were there, howard will be there as well as mic im sure and as said above the sentra...

as for throwing down an ass kicking ehhh count me in


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

d3adl1fter said:


> yes i will be there....with a change to the front stage, sounds more "dynamic" i think was the word howard lol
> 
> as for cars that were there, howard will be there as well as mic im sure and as said above the sentra...
> 
> as for throwing down an ass kicking ehhh count me in


what did you change? :surprised:

and i don't think i heard the senata. i didn't hear daves 300 either, he was running like a dual front stage or something strange? i was curious how that sounded O_O he said he had a 3 way set up on the dash and a 2 way set in kicks? all passive, i wonder if he'll be their, i'm sure he'll be at his own comp though the following week ;P


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Once you hear sentra it spoils all car audio for you.


----------



## a383z (Sep 20, 2010)

Just finnished putting my car together...I'll hopefully see you guys there. (black camaro)


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok. I'm going to be at this show if it kills me. My goal is to compete for the first time =)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

One week!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry guys. no amps in the car as we speak. prolly be done by next weekend, but tis life.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

we don't want to hear that crap anyway


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

So who is planning on competing?
I know
Me
Mic
Sheri(Rustbucket Girl)
Josh
Mike

Who else?


----------



## a383z (Sep 20, 2010)

Add one more it will be my first time so be gentle to the new system.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

Me too. Just buttoned it up today. @ a383z it's my first comp too.


Pretty cool, it shows new people are getting into it.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I will be there.....


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> So who is planning on competing?
> I know
> Me
> Mic
> ...


you remembered josh but not me?  I'm hurt.

and i'm feeling really confident this time around that i'll do much better ^_^ I think i really got things tweaked in. but I won't have the new mids by sunday, but MAYBE for the one the following sunday


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

hard to not forget me 

i run an amp that can power a refrigerator in my trunk lol

and ill be at the show the following week as well...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

d3adl1fter said:


> hard to not forget me
> 
> i run an amp that can power a refrigerator in my trunk lol
> 
> and ill be at the show the following week as well...


yeah but my car was still cooler than yours


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I wasnt sure if you were going to make it out this weekend Ray. We will see you Sunday, and remember, family friendly...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

have fun.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll be there but other then a change in tuning the 323Ci Convertible will probably still have the same stuff it did at the last show. I have great plans for upgrades - just not enough cash or time to get it done. The new tuning does sound better I think....at least until the judges rip it to shreds LOL ;P As of right now the weather looks like it will be pretty nice (and this time I'll remember to bring plenty of water and sunscreen duh!)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

TheHulk9er said:


> I'll be there but other then a change in tuning the 323Ci Convertible will probably still have the same stuff it did at the last show. I have great plans for upgrades - just not enough cash or time to get it done. The new tuning does sound better I think....at least until the judges rip it to shreds LOL ;P As of right now the weather looks like it will be pretty nice (and this time I'll remember to bring plenty of water and sunscreen duh!)


Ehh, you can take a listen to a pair of IB 10's now lol.... I'm charging for water this time, 10 bucks a bottle sound fair? 


Crap I need a new a/c condenser before PA add that to my list for my car lol.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

So when does this thing start? 9:30 or 10:00? The link for the show seems to not quite work (or maybe it's just operator error I dunno)


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Registration starts at 10


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Judging at 10:30.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL. they say 10 and 10:30.

im guessing juding will start at noon, and the results will be out by 9 or 10pm.


JHAHAHA


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

eviling said:


> yeah but my car was still cooler than yours


im not sure ray your ac wasnt on when i was in your car 

see ya there...


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

TheHulk9er said:


> I'll be there but other then a change in tuning the 323Ci Convertible will probably still have the same stuff it did at the last show. I have great plans for upgrades - just not enough cash or time to get it done. The new tuning does sound better I think....at least until the judges rip it to shreds LOL ;P As of right now the weather looks like it will be pretty nice (and this time I'll remember to bring plenty of water and *sunscreen* duh!)



damn your not kidding there man, i finally just got the tank top tan to fill in from that show


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> LOL. they say 10 and 10:30.
> 
> im guessing juding will start at noon, and the results will be out by 9 or 10pm.
> 
> ...


Regisstration starts at 10
Judging around 1030
Tom isn't judging so this will move quickly


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Ehh, you can take a listen to a pair of IB 10's now lol.... I'm charging for water this time, 10 bucks a bottle sound fair?
> 
> 
> Crap I need a new a/c condenser before PA add that to my list for my car lol.


Please.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

req said:


> LOL. they say 10 and 10:30.
> 
> im guessing juding will start at noon, and the results will be out by 9 or 10pm.
> 
> ...


So true!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

tintbox said:


> Please.


Ya no one wants to get into a hot car that reeks of your smelly ass from the 6hr drive.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Actually, since Mic doesnt smoke you can take 10 min off per car so we save 2 hours right there.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Mic is judging eh? How come he didn't step up and judge at the last show? :laugh:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Mic is judging eh? How come he didn't step up and judge at the last show? :laugh:


Conflict of interest bc I was running the Iasca portion.
I do have some ethics,at least when it comes to autosound competition.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> Conflict of interest bc I was running the Iasca portion.
> I do have some ethics,at least when it comes to autosound competition.



judging ehh 

well as long as im not sitting in the car with you and you ask me to point and tell you "where he is" i think ill do ok....

LOL


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

hm. gonna have to hit the road early. I know at 3.25 hours I don't have the furthest drive, but I might have the hardest time getting up before 6AM so I'm not looking forward to it. lol


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> I wasnt sure if you were going to make it out this weekend Ray. We will see you Sunday, and remember, family friendly...


hey i don't know where that beer came from :shrug: 

but no bad shirts this time  





Wheres The Butta said:


> hm. gonna have to hit the road early. I know at 3.25 hours I don't have the furthest drive, but I might have the hardest time getting up before 6AM so I'm not looking forward to it. lol



i've been interested in what your running, your pretty new it seems as well. I saw you bought some K3's. i read a crap tone of negativity about it too, but hey man. their an amazing set of speakers and don't listen to everything your advised to do, if everyone did, nobody would learn anything new  I would love to hear it when i get down their though. what car will be yours? i coudln't find a build log, so i guess you didn't do one. 

oh and I just got a phone call. my traveling buddy will be attending this one  so yay for 3 hour drive of solitude


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

To the top.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

TYC 3304 A/C Condenser | eBay


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Wheres The Butta said:


> hm. gonna have to hit the road early. I know at 3.25 hours I don't have the furthest drive, but I might have the hardest time getting up before 6AM so I'm not looking forward to it. lol


three hours here as well, not so bad...plan on leaving 6-630ish....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> TYC 3304 A/C Condenser | eBay


You going to Syr Customs Sat then doing the all nighter to hit his show?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ehh it's only 6 hours of driving..... we got this yo.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

It might take me 45 minutes so I feel for some of you guys but hey the longer the drive the more time for listening to great music on our systems!! Not all bad! ;-P


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

you can check my build log for progress. but i cant go. ;P

and mic. the diagrams are coming along well. my computer crashed and i had to get photoshop again. thats why its taking so long. rebooted and had a corrupt system file and had to do major re-work to save everything.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

eviling said:


> i've been interested in what your running, your pretty new it seems as well. I saw you bought some K3's. i read a crap tone of negativity about it too, but hey man. their an amazing set of speakers and don't listen to everything your advised to do, if everyone did, nobody would learn anything new  I would love to hear it when i get down their though. what car will be yours? i coudln't find a build log, so i guess you didn't do one.
> 
> oh and I just got a phone call. my traveling buddy will be attending this one  so yay for 3 hour drive of solitude


I didn't do a buildlog on this site because I figured it wouldn't impress anyone here. Only half serious. lol. 

here's a diagram of what i'm running:

It's a 5.1 setup using the MS-8 for logic 7, and an audio control 2xs to handle a 2-way active center.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Back up for 72 hours


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Back up for 72 hours


two and a half days of tuning left, then it's go time


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Rustygrl needs amps installed.... Headunit rewired. Tuning. We are on the way to nissan for new pillars.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

What happened to the ricers system? Did you remove it for track day over the weekend and havent reinstalled yet?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Exhaust?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Brian has dumped about 3k into it since the last show. Curious to see if it can break 62.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Brian has dumped about 3k into it since the last show. Curious to see if it can break 62.


No way.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Might be a bit on the high side.. but 2 new amps (3 amps since Baltimore), new midbass/tweeters (swapped out 3 sets since then), 15 band EQ, wiring harnesses, distro blocks...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

lol... very high.....


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Greetings, I think Im in as well. I have a morning commitment, but can get there a little late. Hopefully Ill have time to get judged.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

To the top.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Gary Mac said:


> Greetings, I think Im in as well. I have a morning commitment, but can get there a little late. Hopefully Ill have time to get judged.


Gary please arrive as close to or before 12 as possible.

also, Mike (tintbox) wants to have a No Holds Barred match against you and Josh--hes pretty confident hed take you both


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Brian, what have you guys put into Sheri's car? I thought you went with the Arc 900.6


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Ok - I can get there before 12, unless 83 is a parking lot. 

I dont know, there is a lot of aggression on this thread! Good thing I still have those mouth pieces in my car.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Gary please arrive as close to or before 12 as possible.
> 
> also, Mike (tintbox) wants to have a No Holds Barred match against you and Josh--hes pretty confident hed take you both


Let's do this! I'm ready.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Gary Mac said:


> Ok - I can get there before 12, unless 83 is a parking lot.
> 
> I dont know, there is a lot of aggression on this thread! Good thing I still have those mouth pieces in my car.


Gary, youre so silly, 83 isnt a parking lot its a highway...

And why do you have mouth pieces in the car? You know what happens at fight club stays at fight club, its the first rule, DUH!!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

We just finished prewiring the amp rack... a arc 300.2 bridged to the arc 10's. a 300.2 to the German Meastro coax's in the front doors.... 15 band l/r eq wont be here till monday :-/

I'm now running a 300.2 to the soundsplinter rli10. Some mid's and alpine tweeters off the 300.4 and the w205/701 combo. We moved amps around....


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

tintbox said:


> Let's do this! I'm ready.


i like someone with confidence 

no holds barred means i can get the a3000 gti out of the trunk and use it...


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Gary Mac said:


> Ok - I can get there before 12, unless 83 is a parking lot.
> 
> I dont know, there is a lot of aggression on this thread! Good thing I still have those mouth pieces in my car.



youll be ok without the mouth piece....

though it is leg day in the gym saturday lol it could be interesting


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> Gary please arrive as close to or before 12 as possible.
> 
> also, Mike (tintbox) wants to have a No Holds Barred match against you and Josh--hes pretty confident hed take you both


mic 
are you judging both the show and the no holds bar match??

i refuse to enter without my manager, ray, present ...


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good times. Hopefully it's not as hot as it was at the first show.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

d3adl1fter said:


> i refuse to enter without my manager, ray, present ...


I spit out my coffee and LOL'd. That's some funny **** as everyone who's ever watched a no holds barred match knows the manager always gets laid out in the end.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Sheri called winner.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i just ate breakfast.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> i just ate breakfast.


Are you pooping?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

man oh man you guys are all to much LOL...

cant wait to see you all again...like i said ill be more talkative this go round with getting the first show jitters out of the way and all and i plan on listening to as many cars as i can...

unfortunately i wont be able to make it to mics saturday as i had wanted due to me needing to work, i was off the previous nearly 2 weeks as i had my daughter for a full week for the first time ever....truly had an awesome 

oh and pooh i am drinking my coffee..


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Josh, I will be at the shop at about 8:30 in the morning if you want to come down early and hang out. I know Mike will be with me and Brian and Sheri will probably be there around then as well. 

Hope you had fun with your daughter, I just took my older son home last weekend, he spends a couple of weeks with us up here every summer.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm getting depressed having to type this in every one of these meet threads (so don't right..), I wish I could be there..... it will be interesting to hear the feedback on the improvements since the last Baltimore meet. Take some pics for those who will be viewing them on their phones from the porcelain throne


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Josh, I will be at the shop at about 8:30 in the morning if you want to come down early and hang out. I know Mike will be with me and Brian and Sheri will probably be there around then as well.
> 
> Hope you had fun with your daughter, I just took my older son home last weekend, he spends a couple of weeks with us up here every summer.


damn you for living close to the show lol...

ill get there as early as i can....

i had a blast man it was truly the best week of my life...... like i said first time for long and she is 6 (7 end of this year) so its been a long time coming...hopefully a couple of weeks are on my horizon sometime, hope it was as good for you with your oldest howard...i dont have to tell you they (kids) are what it is really all about...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So I get done installing my new a/c condenser and charge it.... It's blowing nice and cold!

I look under the hood to find an ac line the must have been shaved for the turbo install.. wtf... 85 bucks for the new hose.... that judge better like it in there!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm sure I, I mean he will...


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> So I get done installing my new a/c condenser and charge it.... It's blowing nice and cold!
> 
> I look under the hood to find an ac line the must have been shaved for the turbo install.. wtf... 85 bucks for the new hose.... that judge better like it in there!


I know I will.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Who said you had to sit in it mike? Lolz


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn it. No love! See you all soon.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump for us being on the road in just over 12 hours...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Safe trip and if you guys are up early come by the shop with some coffee *wink wink*


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Bump for us being on the road in just over 12 hours...


You all be safe.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

thanx chef.... not sure how "early" we shall be when we roll into town @ 2am but we can try!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

thanx Mr.Box.... just hope the car stays together this time


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Is 10840 Williamson Lane, the correct address? I might make it tomorrow.*


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *Is 10840 Williamson Lane, the correct address? I might make it tomorrow.*


Thats it. It is in an industrial park towards the back just so you know


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

Leaving in 5 hours. See you guys there. =D


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Time for two point five hours of sleep!


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

Mi likey coffee .....


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Thats it. It is in an industrial park towards the back just so you know


yeah, wish i knew that last time, i drove around the lot in front of it for like 15 mins before i realised their was a sign saying it was around back. :blush:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Pa never ends!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

No updates from the show? Where's the play by play? Lol.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

..... pics?!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I have pics...., pm me for paypal info....


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I was there for a few. Home watching the World Cup now.*


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

Very successful day first out of three....appreciated listening to second and third ...really good sounding cars guys good job thanks for letting me listen


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

For those that noticed, sorry I left early/abruptly, nature called.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came out today, lots of new faces!! We had a great turn out, 16 cars for an SQ only show is outstanding and the quality was stellar.

Oh, and a special thanks to Gary Mac for not violating the only toilet at the show!!


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

You are welcome.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

So I looked up and realized Gary Mac was gone. Dude you were there and then like magic you disappeared. It was good to see you and check out the system. Vicious rumor that there may be another show at the same place the end of August. That will give me plenty of time to screw up my current (rather decent) eq setup (since I have new equipment to install). Whose idea was it to create this frustrating hobby anyway?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> No updates from the show? Where's the play by play? Lol.


I popped a mid, theirs your play by play :'( 


oh, and I was competing with a complete focal car, and another car with like 10k$ in masconi amps, oh and mic in my class, i got raped. not to mention my score was horrible  not sure if it was because the mid or not, but howard did say he had allot of problems with my mids :\ so idk, he was adament it wasn't blown but it very much is,. as i spent 3 hours listening to it crackle all the way home.  

I only scored one picture. this car was the car in my class, had 2 3rds of a focal no.7 set, not sure what the rest is.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

uploading pics @ 512k.... wow.... I could walk them to everyone faster!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

diyma pictures by turbo5upra - Photobucket


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Great turnout and even better people. Good times as always.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Brian. Your pictures are terrible lol.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Who had the Mosconi 200.4?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Who had the Mosconi 200.4?


Josh Klencker, aka d3adl1fter.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

req said:


> Brian. Your pictures are terrible lol.


Next time take yer own bish


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

eviling said:


> I popped a mid, theirs your play by play :'(
> 
> 
> oh, and I was competing with a complete focal car, and another car with like 10k$ in masconi amps, oh and mic in my class, i got raped. not to mention my score was horrible  not sure if it was because the mid or not, but howard did say he had allot of problems with my mids :\ so idk, he was adament it wasn't blown but it very much is,. as i spent 3 hours listening to it crackle all the way home.
> ...


haven't you re-done those pillars a couple times now? I'm assuming you're talking about your midranges, right?

Sucks to hear that, man. Any idea how it happened?


----------



## a383z (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the good time and the great advice. I have alot to work on to get right by next week.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> haven't you re-done those pillars a couple times now? I'm assuming you're talking about your midranges, right?
> 
> Sucks to hear that, man. Any idea how it happened?


no idea, i havnt looked at it yet, still possible somethings rolling around in their but it sounded a little to central to me. i think it might of got popped while doing a last min recalibration with the ms-8. because i know i ran it all the way down at volumes in the 30's and I had no problems for my 3 hour drive. either that or howard was really romping on my system, but only he could tell you that. 

fortunately their not to expensive ;P those 10f's are like 70$ i think, which isn't to hard of a beat. I might just keep it till i get my new mids i was planning on anyways, or see if scanspeak has a warranty? you've been running for years, what is their warranty?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Josh Klencker, aka d3adl1fter.


yes thats me, though its 

Josh Kleckner still aka d3adl1fter lol
the pic before my trunk (mosconi and crown amp) is of my interior..

good time today, as tool box said a lot of good people...

came away with second in my class in modex...first was tool box..
wasnt happy with score (71.5) but ehhh as long as i like how it sounds then what does a score matter...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah, didnt think these guys would be so harsh on the scores...i walked away with a 72 last time. walked away with a 60 this time. waste of my time if you ask me.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

eviling said:


> no idea, i havnt looked at it yet, still possible somethings rolling around in their but it sounded a little to central to me. i think it might of got popped while doing a last min recalibration with the ms-8. because i know i ran it all the way down at volumes in the 30's and I had no problems for my 3 hour drive. either that or howard was really romping on my system, but only he could tell you that


Ray, when you and I got in the car you gave me the volume level you usually listen and I never came close to it for judging, I believe you made a reference to speaking levels versus judging at normal linearity. 

I am sorry you thought we were harsh in our scores, but it was consistent across the board, not like you got "raped" as you put it and everyone else score 10 points above you, especially considering you had a blown mid when I judged the car and you recalibrated it at the last minute by your own admission. I told you the reasons I scored you like I did and offered you ways to improve the staging.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

d3adl1fter said:


> yes thats me, though its
> 
> Josh Kleckner still aka d3adl1fter lol
> the pic before my trunk (mosconi and crown amp) is of my interior..
> ...


Hey Josh - looks like a great set up - I'll have to look for the rest of the build when I have more time. 

I think you were a victim of auto correct with 'tint' box


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Hey Josh - looks like a great set up - I'll have to look for the rest of the build when I have more time.
> 
> I think you were a victim of auto correct with 'tint' box


That's was the new nickname of the day.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Tool nag.... I mean box was a slip of the tongue by rustgrl..... But hey we'all love mike so it's all good right? Lol.

Chefy.... As I said before... Car sounded lots better to me... Good work!

Tinty next week I'd like to buy a ticket for a ride in the toaster!

As far as mics scoring goes... He might be a tick harsh but he can pick apart a system rather well and his input seemed to match toms and chefs...,it doesn't really matter the points so much as points from the next person in your class.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Tool nag.... I mean box was a slip of the tongue by rustgrl..... But hey we'all love mike so it's all good right? Lol.
> 
> Chefy.... As I said before... Car sounded lots better to me... Good work!
> 
> ...


Ding! Ding! We have a winner folks. Very well put.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

tintbox said:


> Ding! Ding! We have a winner folks. Very well put.


did I win a ticket? lolz'


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Personally i like the feedback more than i care about points. If i can get unbiased advice from somone who knows what they are doing, then go to another show with another judge and ger the same.advice then i know people are being honest. An improving score only tells you that you are focusing on.these issues and solving them. A dropping score only means something went wrong.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

I accomplished my mission: to learn.

Three things I learned about going to shows right off the bat:
1. bring a chair
2. bring a towel to go over the windshield 
3. bring sun screen 

I also learned some important stuff from listening to Mic and from hearing other people's cars - like my midbass/sub bass blend was really poor by comparison, and the seat position I tuned for was wrong.

Probably the most important thing I learned is that I have a lot of room to improve.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Ray, when you and I got in the car you gave me the volume level you usually listen and I never came close to it for judging, I believe you made a reference to speaking levels versus judging at normal linearity.
> 
> I am sorry you thought we were harsh in our scores, but it was consistent across the board, not like you got "raped" as you put it and everyone else score 10 points above you, especially considering you had a blown mid when I judged the car and you recalibrated it at the last minute by your own admission. I told you the reasons I scored you like I did and offered you ways to improve the staging.


Yeah I understand that I'd I felt you were to blame believe me you'd of heard it by now. I'm sure it was just abad day. I didn't use the re calibrated version for the judging though as I couldn't get the lows right in that amount of time so I just went back to the old settingss. The only thing I did was take the loews a little down from wgay you heard the first time. Im not bitter I'm just frustrated with the mids theyve always been kinda meh and now one blew. 3 hire drive wuth a ringing mid will drive anyone a little angry : P


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Wheres The Butta said:


> I accomplished my mission: to learn.
> 
> Three things I learned about going to shows right off the bat:
> 1. bring a chair
> ...


We ALL do, its just being able to accept that fact and take the info given to you by somebody like Mic and moving forward with it rather than being resentful because of it. Lots of people take feedback the wrong way, its not meant to demeen what you have done in any way, but to help you improve upon it by opening up new possibilities thru a different set of eyes and ears. We want you to come back and come back better. 

It was great to finally meet you, thanks for making the trip out and hopefully we will see you again.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

eviling said:


> yeah, didnt think these guys would be so harsh on the scores...i walked away with a 72 last time. walked away with a 60 this time. waste of my time if you ask me.


hold up... you had a _blown mid_ (not just midbass or tweeter.. mids are paramount to a good system) and you're pissed you scored low? 

For that matter, I've seen people score in the 60's with a perfectly working system.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

My $.02 about scores...


as long as the scores make sense. meaning that, if you all scored pretty low but the comments were logical, then it's all good. Did you win? Should you have won, based on the comments? The numbers matter little on an absolute scale. Look at things relatively.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ray, 
I have a few questions for you (anyone can answer this)

What place did you come in (out of how many)? 
Who was your judge?

I am trying to get at something here that seems really fishy?
HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH RAY'S SCORE  With Ray, or his car/setup..........
I could be wrong?


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy with my 65.5. Some eq'ING and tuning and hopefully be in the 70s next week


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

HowardJudged and all tter people in my class were dave from 12sh volt davss mic and.another guy wuth the focal no. 7 s so obviously I camber in 4th I don't know what they all got I split right after I'm had a long drive. I think the focal car came in first. I don't feel winged in thee sigbs slightest scribes feedback was great and howard was really helpful in his advice I may be going in a different processing rout eventualy headed on his advice and mangy others have had the same conclusion that the ms. 8's is boxing me in


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

hold up everyone 

it appears my saying i wasnt happy with MY score opened the flood gates to a lot of interpretation to what i said, perhaps even taking it and twisting it slightly to mean something else...let me clarify 

in no way did i think the judge (MIC) was harsh towards me or my car specifically and honestly i could care less what anyone else scored or where i or even they placed at the show, im new to all of this and there to learn...as i have always said i am NOT a diy'er and pay to have my stuff put in and whatever so i have a lot to learn...

i also am not crying about my score its all subjective and all of our ears are different...the people who have met me from this board know i would have NO problem getting with the judge/person if i felt i was treated wrong AT THE SHOW AND NOT RUNNING HOME TO TYPE IT ON MY COMPUTER....

i will be looking at the notes and see what can be done...

we are human and well will always be our own worst critics and just about everyone has a hard time being "scored"/told by someone that something they think to be the best really needs work.......as i said in my other post at the end of the day if YOU like your car and enjoy the way it sounds then who cares, turn the volume up and enjoy it...

mic and howard thanks for putting the show on...i had a great time talking with a lot of the people, mic you even saw me talk this time LOL...

ok im done now, carry on..


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

eviling said:


> HowardJudged and all tter people in my class were dave from 12sh volt davss mic and.another guy wuth the focal no. 7 s so obviously I camber in 4th I don't know what they all got I split right after I'm had a long drive. I think the focal car came in first


OH! never mind! I missunderstood some of the details...... All is good!

Sorry to hear about the mid...very frustrating  With or without the mid.....you were in with some VERY VERY VERY VERY heavy hitters!


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

eviling said:


> HowardJudged and all tter people in my class were dave from 12sh volt davss mic and.another guy wuth the focal no. 7 s so obviously I camber in 4th I don't know what they all got I split right after I'm had a long drive. I think the focal car came in first. I don't feel winged in thee sigbs slightest scribes feedback was great and howard was really helpful in his advice I may be going in a different processing rout eventualy headed on his advice and mangy others have had the same conclusion that the ms. 8's is boxing me in


told ya what i thought of the ms 8 a while ago...

the focal came in 3rd


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

d3adl1fter said:


> hold up everyone
> 
> it appears my saying i wasnt happy with MY score opened the flood gates to a lot of interpretation to what i said, perhaps even taking it and twisting it slightly to mean something else...let me clarify
> 
> ...




GEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What an *******?

Just kidding Josh!

Competitions can be really satisfying or extremely frustrating in most cases. Different people will give different results per the nature of being human and when looking at #s only that can leave room for disapointment or confusion. If people are going to stick to the comp scene they are going to find a way to use the info given to them to benefit them regardless of the judge. 
I have not competed in a decade (maybe a little less?) I honestly have no interest in it anymore. I am becoming a little more involved in the music industry and am just addicted to the "sound". I am all about the **** eating grin/goose bump effect when I play some new tracks or old favorites. 
Competing can be AWESOME! its really about what you want out of it though? If you cant take the critiques then............probably not the best scene.....Lots of kick ass people and TONS to learn and be awe' struck at as well (you expert installers have me amazed all the time:blush:

I would however like to get to one of these shows one of these days because I can only imagine how great they really sound....I wanna experience them! Of course that will just encourage me to tear apart my truck for the umpteenth time for the sake of improvement without the thrill of the comp????? 

None of this was aimed at you Josh....well except the ahole/kidding thing.....
I just kept typing my wasted theory


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Just to be clear - I am one of those people who really appreciates good clear feedback. I now have a pretty good idea of where I can make improvements. Now all I need is to win the lottery or a second job and I think I can build the system of my dreams ;-P 

Many thanks to toolbox, er I mean tintbox, for the ride in the toaster. 

I also really appreciate everyone who let me subject them to my car too. I think the best part of these things is sharing your passion for music / car stereo with the people who actually get it. My wife generally looks at me like I have three heads when I try to show her something (now that I think about it that's how she usually looks at me...oh well). 

Thank God one of my daughters has a bit of the car stereo gene and helping her with her system has been a lot of fun. Unusual father / daughter bonding event but it works for us (although when I asked her if she wanted to come to the show I got that three headed thing again - well I guess she is my wife's daughter too). 

I wish I could make the show next week but I'll be out of town with the wife so it's a no go. I look forward to next show (August?) in Baltimore. Hey guys how about a show in the fall or spring when it's not 90-100 degrees (or even someplace indoors which I imagine would be tough to do)?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

d3adl1fter said:


> told ya what i thought of the ms 8 a while ago...
> 
> the focal came in 3rd


His lows were a little heavy I thought but his highs were very move but dave had the nicest sounding mids I heard all day those dls scandanavvians are nice. Never heard mics car though I don't even know wgay he runs lol but everyone I ser him he looked lizard so I didn't wannna bother him idk if he really was though maybe he just don't like me. Hell I wouldn't like me if I met me : p



lets not forget my listen to howards car 
Howard wgay did you think ray?

Me -I didn't likr the tweeters

Howard-I don't run tweeters.ray 

Me-that explains why I don'tt like em


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Common to the syracuse show Rex.... In the car now on the way home and picked out the flaws people pointed out.... NOTHING will ever be perfect and as I said yesterday I think soundchaser has the perfect s/n... NO mater what we will always find a flaw!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Common to the syracuse show Rex.... In the car now on the way home and picked out the flaws people pointed out.... NOTHING will ever be perfect and as I said yesterday I think soundchaser has the perfect s/n... NO mater what we will always find a flaw!


It would be fun to head out an old stomping ground! I will get to one of them soon....


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

eviling said:


> His lows were a little heavy I thought but his highs were very move but dave had the nicest sounding mids I heard all day those dls scandanavvians are nice. Never heard mics car though I don't even know wgay he runs lol but everyone I ser him he looked lizard so I didn't wannna bother him idk if he really was though maybe he just don't like me. Hell I wouldn't like me if I met me : p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The quote of the day right there!!! If I had a camera to take a pic of your face I would have posted it right here, it was priceless


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

chefhow said:


> The quote of the day right there!!! If I had a camera to take a pic of your face I would have posted it right here, it was priceless


No need to punish all of us with that photo :laugh:


J/K


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> GEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What an *******?
> 
> Just kidding Josh!
> ...


lol justin you definitely know how to lighten the mood lol


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Just had some idiot in rusty Monty ss with nh tags on our ass then he's driving in the middle of the rd. 


Rex get off diyma and drive!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Just had some idiot in rusty Monty ss with nh tags on our ass then he's driving in the middle of the rd.
> 
> 
> Rex get off diyma and drive!



LOL!!!!!!!!!!! First.... I drive a large truck! Second my name is on my plate so you would know its me, and the plate would be at the level of your rear view 
Third.... I am more likely to be off road then in the middle  

Have a safe trip back


PS. Dont taunt the NH driver....we all carry guns....unlike NY we do it legally :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Do registered guns hurt more than unregistered ones?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Do registered guns hurt more than unregistered ones?



No, but I find they put the cuffs on looser when dealing with a fired registerd one


Plus, in defense of the NH driver on your ass.......

You have to realize that they just had a NASCAR event up here this weekend and that poor wanna be ******* realized that he spent all weekend going the wrong direction to the track and was highly irritated when someone who could read told him he went the wrong way..... Add to the fact he thought he was drafting....not tailgaiting:laugh:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came out and competed and for those that just came to hang out. Its great to see that SQ is far from dead or at least is being Resurrected. 
17 cars for a SQ only show isnt much compared to the late 90s or early 2000s but its damn good for any show in the past 5 years.

Howard judged Modified so there would be no conflict of interest bc I was also showing my car to get qualified for finals. Unlike some other shows, the same judge judged all the cars in the class, not just the odd car out. (this is how it should be done)

I judged the other 13 or 14 cars cars. Judging started around 1230-we were done by 4pm

Everyone got ALOT of comments and feedback about what I was hearing--alot more than most judged provide.
It was almost Vrooman like for those that have competed in VA in the past couple years.


I will add that alot of people get so wrapped up in brands and equipment that to me it really is sickening. I could care less about what anyone is running or where its mounted--you either make it work or you dont.


on a side note, i'm going to rebuild to improve areas I know Need improvement and spent more time tuning and tweaking over the next couple months---last stretch before Finals.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mic must have some speakers on the way from the ATl. Right tool shed?

Lol we passed one of the NASCAR support trailers a few miles back... I'm shocked he didn't have " the club" on his steering wheel for all those left turns the ******* 500 entails.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Mic must have some speakers on the way from the ATl. Right tool shed?
> 
> Lol we passed one of the NASCAR support trailers a few miles back... I'm shocked he didn't have " the club" on his steering wheel for all those left turns the ******* 500 entails.


NO sir. I have all my speakers. waiting on amps and a decision on processing.
Just reconfiguring things more to my liking.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Lol the sad part is I have talked yo you about your car and heve been told byy at least two other purple that it its tweeterless


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Resub' damn trees for fingers on a not so smart phone.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Mic is tweeterless.

Chuck


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> The quote of the day right there!!! If I had a camera to take a pic of your face I would have posted it right here, it was priceless


lets not forget the greeting of the day "oh wow ray when did you become Amish? " i mean, oh hey hows it going or hey you lost some weight" no, right to the Amish joke <_< and i did loose weight thank you very much, lost 20 lbs since i started back in construction 





stereo_luver said:


> I'm pretty sure Mic is tweeterless.
> 
> Chuck


mic is the only car i have not heard yet, i would love to hear it. i really think the man needs a good hug, just plain bitter it seems at times. He's very unapproachable it seems to me, or maybe he really doesn't like me. who knows.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

mic has tweeters in the pillar.... if they are being used I couldn't tell ya....


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

eviling said:


> lets not forget the greeting of the day "oh wow ray when did you become Amish? " i mean, oh hey hows it going or hey you lost some weight" no, right to the Amish joke <_< and i did loose weight thank you very much, lost 20 lbs since i started back in construction
> 
> *Actually Ray iirc the first thing I said to you was good morning with a hand shake, asked how your drive was and then asked if you became Amish with the skinny beard. Get your facts straight. h*
> 
> ...


*Have you ever approached Mic and asked if you could have a listen? He is extremely approachable and has never denied anyone that I know any seat time since I've known him and we have been to a dozen shows together in the past year. For there record I had to hand you my keys in th afternoon and offer you a listen to my car, if you don't ask you won't know.*


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chill bro, it's just bullshiting.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

eviling said:


> chill bro, it's just bullshiting.


I didn't know you guys were related???


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

eviling said:


> mic is the only car i have not heard yet, i would love to hear it. i really think the man needs a good hug, just plain bitter it seems at times. He's very unapproachable it seems to me, or maybe he really doesn't like me. who knows.



If I seem unapproachable its just a self defense mechanism that I have developed over the years when I dont want to associate with or talk to douche bags. 

And I am pretty sure everyone at any show,especially this past show will agree that I was anything BUT unapproachable or bitter.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ummm OH SNAP.:lurk:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> If I seem unapproachable its just a self defense mechanism that I have developed over the years when I dont want to associate with or talk to douche bags.
> 
> And I am pretty sure everyone at any show,especially this past show will agree that I was anything BUT unapproachable or bitter.


you said not a single word to me the entire show. NOT a single word. nor at the last show, and every time you looked at me you glared with an extremely angry face, i do not know what to tell you. perhaps bad timeing, i do not know. but that's the only impression i got from you. this is the most contact we've ever had. i even tried contacting you about my score sheets from the last show, they were never even found, and you talked through howard as far i know because he's the only one who told me anything about it when i asked, not that it was a big deal, but i felt it was rude not to answer. I'm not insulting nobody, i would of loved to chatted and listened to your car and hear some of your experience. honestly don't know what the problem is. but i have no desire to sit here and argue, or call anybody names, so we shall leave it at that.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> ummm OH SNAP.:lurk:


:lol: tru.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

eviling said:


> you said not a single word to me the entire show. NOT a single word. nor at the last show, and every time you looked at me you glared with an extremely angry face, i do not know what to tell you. perhaps bad timeing, i do not know. but that's the only impression i got from you. this is the most contact we've ever had. i even tried contacting you about my score sheets from the last show, they were never even found, and you talked through howard as far i know because he's the only one who told me anything about it when i asked, not that it was a big deal, but i felt it was rude not to answer. I'm not insulting nobody, i would of loved to chatted and listened to your car and hear some of your experience. honestly don't know what the problem is. but i have no desire to sit here and argue, or call anybody names, so we shall leave it at that.


Given what you said above already, this post is so entirely full of contradiction it makes my head hurt. 

you: "Mic's a douche"
Reply: "you didn't even talk to him"
you: "I didn't mean it, dude. Chill, bro"
reply from mic: "you didn't even talk to me"
You: "yeah, man. You didn't talk to me so what else am I supposed to think?"

Maybe Mic was admiring your dimples. Maybe he was looking at you while day dreaming off the male stripper he danced with the night before. Maybe he was staring ypu down because he thought you were playing the "don't blink first" game. Maybe he was looking at you angrily because he was constipated. Or maybe he was just busy and didn't think as much of a non-conversation as you did. 

Am I the only one who is missing something? Best to air dirty laundry via pm if there's not a problem. Otherwise, blasting someone on the net because they didn't greet you with a hug, backtracking, then walking all over your own words doesn't really get you anywhere. 

My $.02.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> Given what you said above already, this post is so entirely full of contradiction it makes my head hurt.
> 
> you: "Mic's a douche"
> Reply: "you didn't even talk to him"
> ...


none of that is what just happend...far as i know. i never called anybody a douche, and none of that seems in order 

i don't even know what the hot fuss was, i was just confused why I got such a cold vibe from him and was trying to see if maybe something HAD happend that had him angry at me, but somehow in the process of all this i pissed him off, and if he is insulted i really am sorry mic, I did not mean to offend. I am who i am, and that is of course rough around the egdes, i don't always see sometimes when i say something rude, and if that's the case..i'm sorry but I honestly have no idea what provoked him to call me a douche, or made bikinpunk think i called HIM one.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Lol, eviling (Ray is it?), I can understand that you think Mic seems unapproachable. I thought the same thing when I first met him a year ago. But then I found out he's just a banana squeezer like the rest of us so it's all good now. He didn't call you a douche, he uses that term rather loosely all the time to describe all other humans. It's a defense mechanism, don't take it personally. Under the "glare" he's a cool dude and his comments on your score sheet should be like Bible verses to you by the time you reach Finals. Heed the words...

Oh, and scores don't mean sh!t until Finals, except of course when mine's higher than chef's and he has to take that whoopin'!


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

eviling said:


> none of that is what just happend...far as i know. i never called anybody a douche, and none of that seems in order
> 
> i don't even know what the hot fuss was, i was just confused why I got such a cold vibe from him and was trying to see if maybe something HAD happend that had him angry at me, but somehow in the process of all this i pissed him off, and if he is insulted i really am sorry mic, I did not mean to offend. I am who i am, and that is of course rough around the egdes, i don't always see sometimes when i say something rude, and if that's the case..i'm sorry but I honestly have no idea what provoked him to call me a douche, or made bikinpunk think i called HIM one.



i could be wrong but perhaps he might have taken some offense to when you called the show he helped put together and was the head judge of as a "waste of my time".....post #153

to be perfectly honest you do say a lot of rude things and to just put it off as being "rough around the edges" and "i am who i am" is sad...just a matter of think before you speak..


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

First off I have to call out Velozity... get your bbs's to PA if your going to talk crap about chef's car.... and hey maybe I'll even take the time to listen to your car this time 

"to be perfectly honest you do say a lot of rude things and to just put it off as being "rough around the edges" and "i am who i am" is sad...just a matter of think before you speak.."

I second that...

I also Second that Mic does come across a bit strange the first couple times you meet him.... 3rd time I've met him and hes starting to turn into a "banana squeezer" wait... a what? lol. He takes time to warm up to people. I know I'm very similar in that I need to chat a few times with someone before I feel comfortable. Unless we are talking tool bag (he gives the feeling of a "old friend" the first time you meet him.)

I think you set the tone in your actions in your pillar post and then locked them in just before the first show you came to by wearing the shirt and the attitude around it.

I know I was turned off by the vibe I got. 

A little bit of tact goes a long way. (I don't always use it but I know when I'm not and that person usually deserves it)


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words Sasquatch!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

it's bigfoot.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

The shirt wasnt any spite it was just a shirt I grabbed and had I been wearing a brown shirt I'd oit said I'm the guy in the brown shirt. I didn't think family friendly It didn't even cross my mind I didn't asee change your shirt till I literly pulled in and checked all my emails. And it was turned around as soon as I found the bathroom. Far as negative vibe I rio not know. I suppose I come across that way. Not that I'm a bad guy I'm just who I am just as mic is who he is.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Ray, in about 6 posts across the last 3 pages of this thread you have accused me in not some many words of possibly "popping one of your mids" as I may have been "romping on your system", calling Mic a "lizard" unapproachable, need a hug and not liking you, while being harsh in our scoring. I'd say the responses you have recieved are warranted.

If you want to come out and compete be prepared for critical feed back. If you have a problem with the way I scored you, you didnt think I was fair or you thought I may have been "romping" on your system then approach me during the show about it or after, I was there until 5pm with other competitors. But dont think you can become a keyboard commando and accuse people of being things they arent because you didnt make the effort to approach them first. You were greeted by me with a good morning and a handshake as EVERYONE ALWAYS IS. If you would have done the same then maybe Mic would have given you the red carpet in June. Remember, we have a show to put on and host, there were 16 cars along with spectators asking questions of both Mic and I all day and Mic had to judge 13 of them while he helped me do Install judging and verification. If you dont like it sorry, thats life.

Have a great day, I'm out of this one before vaginas get more sand in them and feelings get hurt.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Where is rodney dangerfield when you need him... is it hot in here, or is it just me...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Indeed. I made no open accusations and closed anythought of there being any poast haste. Any damage even if under his care our anyone wjo listened that day was of course my responsabillity 
As I tuned it and prepared it



M onoving on the driver does imbedded appear to be damaged. oddly enough I'm the morning it can function wuth little distortion but by the time the day heats up its game over  still don't wasnt to buyh anther wannna sere if I can get it to last till I get my l3se's


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

my comment about the shirt was more psychoacoustic geared..... if you wear a shirt saying your something your gearing the people to think towards that,... you put fake tweeters up high and people think the stage is higher.....


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Ohhhhh. Fake tweeters? Lol


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Ohhhhh alright got ya. That fake tweeter thing have anything to do wuth me? You said something about pillera talk. I didn't know what you were referenceing to. But my tweeters in my car are very much real


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i dont know if you are on your cellphone and have massive typing errors or if you are drunk typing...


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing...I mean my spelling and grammar arent the best but damn...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Phone


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

just my experience - I talked with Mic for a minute and he seemed perfectly fine. 

@ eviling, I am guessing the facial expressions you saw were caused by something OTHER than you. In life, one thing I've learned is that sometimes it seems someone is acting a certain way to me, but the cause of their behavior might have NOTHING to do with me. Maybe they have to pee or they just remembered they left the iron plugged in at home... The point is that people's behavior usually isn't motivated by me - it's not like they stand around thinking about me all day. It might have had to do with the fact that he was judging, and had stuff on his mind?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Wheres The Butta said:


> just my experience - I talked with Mic for a minute and he seemed perfectly fine.
> 
> @ eviling, I am guessing the facial expressions you saw were caused by something OTHER than you. In life, one thing I've learned is that sometimes it seems someone is acting a certain way to me, but the cause of their behavior might have NOTHING to do with me. Maybe they have to pee or they just remembered they left the iron plugged in at home... The point is that people's behavior usually isn't motivated by me - it's not like they stand around thinking about me all day. *It might have had to do with the fact that he was judging*, and had stuff on his mind?


combine that with losing 20 pounds due to fluid loss as he sat in our hot cars and was pouring buckets of sweat...id be less than happy i think...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol.

some of us know the _whole truth!_ but im not talking hahahha!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm keeping it to a minimum.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

d3adl1fter said:


> combine that with losing 20 pounds due to fluid loss as he sat in our hot cars and was pouring buckets of sweat...id be less than happy i think...


Very true, it was really hot inside those cars with the windows closed. Enough heat can make anybody grimace.

btw, I want to hear your setup next time d3adl1fter.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Wheres The Butta said:


> Very true, it was really hot inside those cars with the windows closed. Enough heat can make anybody grimace.
> 
> btw, I want to hear your setup next time d3adl1fter.


sure, ill be in pottsville sunday if you come...

after that maybe two VA shows...

then pa state finals...

then??


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Wheres The Butta said:


> Very true, it was really hot inside those cars with the windows closed. Enough heat can make anybody grimace.
> 
> btw, I want to hear your setup next time d3adl1fter.


it's a real pleassure. i really do love his setup, that new amp really has those gti humming too. gonna be interesting to see how things turn out in finals. he's the only other one who ive ran into with my GTI sub too. I was surprised at how many people love those JL's. they sure are popular. 

far as "real truths" well than...yeah.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Wheres The Butta said:


> Very true, it was really hot inside those cars with the windows closed. Enough heat can make anybody grimace.
> 
> btw, I want to hear your setup next time d3adl1fter.


LOL..I always leave the truck running with the a/c blowing cold for the judges. Besides I also leave the system running to keep the amps and voice coils warm for the listening of the judges. I'll take every chance I have to sway a score...LOL

Chuck


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

How about leaving a nice ice cold water in your cupholder. :lol: Bribes FTW!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

BowDown said:


> How about leaving a nice ice cold water in your cupholder. :lol: Bribes FTW!




Hmm, good one. I will steal that, thank you.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> LOL..I always leave the truck running with the a/c blowing cold for the judges. Besides I also leave the system running to keep the amps and voice coils warm for the listening of the judges. I'll take every chance I have to sway a score...LOL
> 
> Chuck


I have done listening with both my car&AC on and off, and it's easier to hear the details of the music with everything off. Zero noise makes a difference for me.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Wheres The Butta said:


> I have done listening with both my car&AC on and off, and it's easier to hear the details of the music with everything off. Zero noise makes a difference for me.


Car is judged with engine off. What chuck is saying is he leaves his Truck with the AC on when noone is listening or it isnt being judged.
So the interior is nice and cool and comfortable for when the Judge is ready to judge.
he also makes a great point which comes from his years of experience competing--he leaves his system playing so everything stays warm.
the sound does change from when its cold to once the amps and speakers awrm up. Soundstage opens up, images stabilize etc...

Ive judged many cars that did that exact thing--I started judging it cold and then all the sudden it opened up, but by that time I had already finished that section of scoring.
In fact I made a mistake at finals and mistimed when My car would be judged and shut it down for awhile, only to have some judges come during that time---and they both commented that once it warmed up, the whole stage opened etc...


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Car is judged with engine off. What chuck is saying is he leaves his Truck with the AC on when noone is listening or it isnt being judged.
> So the interior is nice and cool and comfortable for when the Judge is ready to judge.
> he also makes a great point which comes from his years of experience competing--he leaves his system playing so everything stays warm.
> the sound does change from when its cold to once the amps and speakers awrm up. Soundstage opens up, images stabilize etc...
> ...



gotcha, I misunderstood what he said about the AC. How do I know when the judge is coming to see my vehicle so I can be prepared with the vehicle nice and cold and the stereo warmed up?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Wheres The Butta said:


> gotcha, I misunderstood what he said about the AC. How do I know when the judge is coming to see my vehicle so I can be prepared with the vehicle nice and cold and the stereo warmed up?


You'll be asked if you are ready. You can kindly tell them you need a few minutes to warm up and they will hit the ride next to you first. Or if you see them move into the ride next to you chances are you will be judged soon. If they are going class by class up the ladder watch the competitors in your class and you'll know if your time is near.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> he also makes a great point which comes from *his years of experience competing*--he leaves his system playing so everything stays warm.
> the sound does change from when its cold to once the amps and speakers awrm up. Soundstage opens up, images stabilize etc...


Now that shyt is funny :laugh:

Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

just "misplace" a hundred on the floor.....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> just "misplace" a hundred on the floor.....


Would take alot of effort to pick up all those Ones.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Car is judged with engine off. What chuck is saying is he leaves his Truck with the AC on when noone is listening or it isnt being judged.
> So the interior is nice and cool and comfortable for when the Judge is ready to judge.
> he also makes a great point which comes from his years of experience competing--he leaves his system playing so everything stays warm.
> the sound does change from when its cold to once the amps and speakers awrm up. Soundstage opens up, images stabilize etc...
> ...



Seriously? Warm voicecoils make a difference?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Seriously? Warm voicecoils make a difference?


I've been thinking about these types of things lately. For a short time it seemed like I had taken a step back in my imaging, I was wondering if it could have possibly been the weather.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Seriously? Warm voicecoils make a difference?


Seriously, think about it. If the coils are warm the speaker moves more freely and without restrictions.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Seriously, think about it. If the coils are warm the speaker moves more freely and without restrictions.


Resistance changes with heat, so it's quite possible, but how much of a change in the sound is another question. Will it be audible? So many things to double blind A/B test in audio, so little time.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> I've been thinking about these types of things lately. For a short time it seemed like I had taken a step back in my imaging, I was wondering if it could have possibly been the weather.


YES.....the ambient temp in the enviroment will change the way your system sounds. This is why I try and keep my truck cool inside and the system warmed up. I try and keep this a consistant temp by using one of the large reflective dash/windshield covers ON THE OUTSIDE of the truck so the dash stays nice and cool. That is where my 3's are located and firing up at the windshield. I have noticed a change in the system if the sun has been beating down on my dash. I also notice a difference in the winter if the inside of the truck is freezing cold and gets better as the heater/defroster warms the cabin up.

Chuck


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Biggest ting is spider and surround temp. Lower it is the stiffer the compliance becomes. warm up he coil means warm up the suspension and its almost like a speaker break in. But judges will be affected by the temp in your car too. If its too hot it can be very distracting and hey will prolly want to get out of the car and judge it fast and possibly not as good of a score than if they payed more attention.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

req said:


> Biggest ting is spider and surround temp. Lower it is the stiffer the compliance becomes. warm up he coil means warm up the suspension and its almost like a speaker break in. But judges will be affected by the temp in your car too. If its too hot it can be very distracting and hey will prolly want to get out of the car and judge it fast and possibly not as good of a score than if they payed more attention.


The few times I've competed I always tried to run the a/c for a while before the judge got into the car. But they were both night time comps so it was not so bad.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

req said:


> Biggest ting is spider and surround temp. Lower it is the stiffer the compliance becomes. warm up he coil means warm up the suspension and its almost like a speaker break in. But judges will be affected by the temp in your car too. If its too hot it can be very distracting and hey will prolly want to get out of the car and judge it fast and possibly not as good of a score than if they payed more attention.


True. Or you could just bring a car with NO AC. What a douche. :laugh:


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

So I have another questions sort of related to the recent discussion. Last Sunday I drove to the show with my top down so I left it down so it would not get as hot in the car. Meanwhile I had a bunch of people listen to the car with the top down not wanting to deal with constantly putting the top up and down. I put the top up for judging of course but then I thought I noticed that the sound stage was wider with the top down and may have sounded better overall then with the top up. One of Mic's comments was that the sound stage was not very wide and I know I can fix this with tuning but was curious about the differences between top up and top down. It does make sense to me that the sound stage would be bigger with the top down since there would be less refraction / confinement.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

TheHulk9er said:


> It does make sense to me that the sound stage would be bigger with the top down since there would be less refraction / confinement.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?



Exactly. You have changed your environment to a more infinite area. Very little reflections to contend with. In turn less confusion.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

TheHulk9er said:


> So I have another questions sort of related to the recent discussion. Last Sunday I drove to the show with my top down so I left it down so it would not get as hot in the car. Meanwhile I had a bunch of people listen to the car with the top down not wanting to deal with constantly putting the top up and down. I put the top up for judging of course but then I thought I noticed that the sound stage was wider with the top down and may have sounded better overall then with the top up. One of Mic's comments was that the sound stage was not very wide and I know I can fix this with tuning but was curious about the differences between top up and top down. It does make sense to me that the sound stage would be bigger with the top down since there would be less refraction / confinement.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?





Did you tune your car with the top down or up? Which ever way you tuned it is how you should have it judged. I must say I've never seen a convertible SQ comp car. Yours is probably unique...


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Exactly. You have changed your environment to a more infinite area. Very little reflections to contend with. In turn less confusion.





True sometimes, but not necessarily. I have the opposite issue. My system sounds better with the windows up and sunroof closed. I'm using reflections to my advantage. With the windows down I still have a great center image (and a little more bass), but I lose all ambiance and space. The "room" or "venue" is lost.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Velozity said:


> Did you tune your car with the top down or up? Which ever way you tuned it is how you should have it judged. I must say I've never seen a convertible SQ comp car. Yours is probably unique...


Top Must be up when being judged.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

TheHulk9er said:


> So I have another questions sort of related to the recent discussion. Last Sunday I drove to the show with my top down so I left it down so it would not get as hot in the car. Meanwhile I had a bunch of people listen to the car with the top down not wanting to deal with constantly putting the top up and down. I put the top up for judging of course but then I thought I noticed that the sound stage was wider with the top down and may have sounded better overall then with the top up. One of Mic's comments was that the sound stage was not very wide and I know I can fix this with tuning but was curious about the differences between top up and top down. It does make sense to me that the sound stage would be bigger with the top down since there would be less refraction / confinement.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


I can't really descibe the sound, something did sound a bit odd about it. not a bad odd in my opnion i liked it. i didn't hear it long enough to really get a feel for it though. i didn't hear it with it up but it had a really nice sound to me, personly I'd be very happy with a system like that. have you tried any of the ms-8 tricks with leaning and over turning your head for the calibration? the overturning of your head is supposed to trick the ms-8 into thinkiung the car is larger than it really is. that was one of the tips howard gave me, I've yet to try. but in my experience with the ms-8, most of the tips from the more experienced members have worked very well in the favor of the system. and any advice i attempted to ignore only gave me a headache.




Velozity said:


> True sometimes, but not necessarily. I have the opposite issue. My system sounds better with the windows up and sunroof closed. I'm using reflections to my advantage. With the windows down I still have a great center image (and a little more bass), but I lose all ambiance and space. The "room" or "venue" is lost.


that's the same way my system is :-\ always kinda didn;'t like that. it's great for showing, but it should also be a good driving car for me. my mids are very sharp and acurate, i'm assuming with a larger voice coil and a larger cone area i'll have more power pressence with less reflections, but perhaps i could be wrong because those tweeters in hulks car did rather well, and their very small. what is it that causes a car to be reflection dependent? could also be a power thing i suppose, i can barley push power into those 10f's, their very weak power handling wise :\ their at the same gain levels as my tweeters, and i origonaly thought it would of been larger.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Car tuned with top up. I plan to do multiple tunes when I complete mounting the new speakers to the doors so I have one with top up and one with top down (currently the mid-bass drivers are mounted to the door panels which is the factory setup). This should cure my weak mid-bass and with some additional sound deadening the buzzing in the doors. And then with some tuning hopefully I can fix the sound-stage to make it a little wider.

Most likely it will not be that simple, but hey, at least I've got a plan!


----------

